# Planting Chambourcin from cuttings



## AshleeMarston (Jun 6, 2013)

I live in Kentucky s d work as the tasting manager for a local vineyard. Earlier in the year I took about 1,000 cutting from our vines and planted them I did not use root stock, just stick them straight into the ground from cuttings. A lot of them have started to show some leaves but no root system yet. Is this the correct way to grow chambourcin?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 6, 2013)

If they are growing, its working. I have taken cutting and put them in some peatmoss and sand, dipped the ends in roottone and kept them watered and got about 9/10s of what I planted. Keep them in the potting mixture for a few more months.
there are other ways for more of the stubborn vararities but that is the easiest way to start off. 
What would you have done if all 1000 took off?

BTW, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## GreginND (Jun 6, 2013)

They may not survive if you didn't callous the rooting ends first. Usually we place the cuttings on a heat mat at 80°F to get the end calloused. Then roots will develop. I wouldn't be surprised if your cuttings start to leaf out then die due to lack of roots.

Here is some information I found in a quick search: http://www.bunchgrapes.com/cuttings.html


----------



## grapeman (Jun 6, 2013)

Ditto what Greg says. Too often folks think they are growing, but with no roots, it is shortlived.

If they do all grow, you have a lot of them to plant out!


----------



## GreginND (Jun 6, 2013)

I learned everything I know from Grapeman!  He's the resident expert in my opinion.


----------



## AshleeMarston (Jun 6, 2013)

I planted them straight into the ground where they will grow. I plan to go ahead and start my trellis system this year. We have a large farm and plan to do about 20 acres. These 1000 are in about an acre area 4ft apart and 13ft spacing between rows. Our tractor and mower are 10ft so I went with 13 to be safe. 

I do have leaves on the cutting which were not there 3-4 weeks ago when planted. 

Thank you for your responses!
Ashlee


----------



## snapthecat (Sep 9, 2013)

what is the best time to plant them? I am in zone 6 at 2000 ft.
Thanks


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 9, 2013)

spring, past fear of frost.


----------



## Spudwrench12 (Oct 23, 2019)

I realize this is an old post but how did your vines turnout Ashlee ?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 23, 2019)

Spudwrench12 said:


> I realize this is an old post but how did your vines turnout Ashlee ?



Not only is it old, the only two posts that she ever made are here. Odds are very high that you won’t hear back from her.


----------



## Intheswamp (Oct 23, 2019)

Nice link that @GreginND posted, though! 

But, here in south Alabama I probably won't be planting any grapevines...though years (maybe 50?) ago I recall an old house across the road from me having grapevines growing around the edge of their long front porch. I never liked those grapes 'cause they were little things and had seeds in them...a kid's view. Now I know they were most likely wine grapes...or some domesticated wild grape. Eventually all those old vines died out or were eaten by cows and deer. Would love to have some cuttings of it now, though.


----------

